# [SOLVED] strongswan does not load settings from swanctl.conf

## mvm

Hi, All

strongswan does not load settings from swanctl.conf on /etc/init.d/ipsec start or restart

all settings in /etc/swanctl/swanctl.conf

```
# /etc/init.d/ipsec restart

 * Stopping  ...

Stopping strongSwan IPsec...                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Starting  ...

Starting strongSwan 5.8.1 IPsec [starter]...                                                                     [ ok ]

# swanctl --list-conns
```

 shows nothing

```
# swanctl --load-all

loaded ike secret 'ike-s'

no authorities found, 0 unloaded

no pools found, 0 unloaded

loaded connection 'ike-conn-1'

successfully loaded 1 connections, 0 unloaded

```

 after that the settings are loaded

how to load settings at start/restart?Last edited by mvm on Thu May 21, 2020 1:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mvm

Solution

1. add script launch in charon.conf

```
# nano /etc/strongswan.d/charon.conf

start-scripts {

    swanctl = /usr/sbin/swanctl --load-all

}
```

2. if you have enabled non-root flag in strongswan then you must give read permissions to /etc/swanctl/ for user ipsec

```
# chown -R ipsec:ipsec /etc/swanctl
```

----------

